# Roll Call: Rbr Ride On Saturday!



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

The weather report says a sunny 73° on Saturday (and almost 80° on Sunday - and I thought summer was over!)

For details on the ride, see the original forum posting here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65417&goto=newpost

...And for all the info on one page with a printable cue sheet:

http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html

Here's who posted on that thread - add your name if you're coming:

*PROBABLE:*
*kreger:* and his riding buddy? nope - solo (Confirmed)
*borregokid:* The Carpool (Confirmed)
*BenWA:* (Confirmed)
*IcemanYQQ:* Staying at the Westin (Confirmed)
*Flounder:* Maybe? Yes - probably? (Confirmed)
*rcnute:* riding his Gunnar, not the Cervelo! - (Confirmed)
*Me* (Confirmed)
*s2ktaxi:* Newbies welcome! (Confirmed)
*b2:* Bellevueite (Confirmed)
*Mokeybullit:* (Confirmed)

*MAYBE:*
*pdainsworth* Maybe?
*bigbill:* Maybe?
*TypeOne* Maybe?
*Dick Rhee:* Wants to ride with somebody other than his wife - Maybe?

*CANCELLED:*
*Argentius:* Cancelled!
*kmc:* Maybe? Cancelled!
*jplatzner:* ride originator, but recovering from operation - will say hello at start
*toomanybikes:* Cancelled!
*Spinnerman* Maybe? Nope!


So... We have at least 10 confirmed that will probably be showing up, 5 cancellations, and another 4 maybes?


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*i'm out*

Wife has something planned, so I've got the kids Saturday morning.

If any of you folks also ride in the dirt, I am riding at Lake Sawyer Sunday morning. PM me if you are interested.

Maybe we can organize one more of these before the weather gets really crappy??

I also try to ride the South Lake Washington loop a couple of days a week (I work in Renton) so if anyone wants to join, PM me as well. I am going to try to ride that Friday around 2:30.

Have fun and be safe!

Kurt


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm showing up at the start just to say hi and grab a cup-o-joe at the Starbucks. I'll probably bring The Munchkin and one of those magic Starbucks cards. Operation was last Friday, and I'm off pain meds, but not exactly chipper.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*I'm in*

Glad to hear your op went okay JP!


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

kreger will be solo. riding buddy has a crab boat headed north soon (captains get to fly up later) so hes a 'little busy'


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I am definitely in and will have a car with a rack in case anyone needs a ride back home. Hope the weather holds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

While you are all riding - think of me moving furniture and lifting toilets!!

Where do you think I would rather be?? Hmm??


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

kmc said:


> I also try to ride the South Lake Washington loop a couple of days a week (I work in Renton) so if anyone wants to join, PM me as well. I am going to try to ride that Friday around 2:30.
> Kurt


Friday at 2:30 is a bit early for me. I ride the loop from time to time after work but I don't get off until 4:00ish. With the early sunsets, I'll be ending the ride in the dark, but I have a pretty decent niterider light.

Fortunately, the weather is (supposed to) hold up through next week, so I'll probably get a few more rides in this year....

JP - glad the procedure went well - hope it doesn't keep you off the bike too long...


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*up early, out early*

I guess it is one of the benefits of getting up way too early...I usually can escape between 2:30 and 3:30. Working in Renton, it is easy to just bring the bike in and ride the South loop or around the Lake.

I will try to ride next week as well. I am going to try one more complete Lake Washington loop before it gets too dark.

Last year I rode through October...I am hoping I can repeat that.

Again, sorry I am going to miss this...sounds like a lot of fun.



ChilliConCarnage said:


> Friday at 2:30 is a bit early for me. I ride the loop from time to time after work but I don't get off until 4:00ish. With the early sunsets, I'll be ending the ride in the dark, but I have a pretty decent niterider light.
> 
> Fortunately, the weather is (supposed to) hold up through next week, so I'll probably get a few more rides in this year....
> 
> JP - glad the procedure went well - hope it doesn't keep you off the bike too long...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I wouldn't miss the insanity. See you Saturday.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

rcnute said:


> I wouldn't miss the insanity. See you Saturday.


Will you be on a Cervelo?


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm in 



.....as long as everything goes as planned.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be there, probably on my Litespeed. For anyone interested, it will be for sale soon


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

rcnute said:


> I wouldn't miss the insanity. See you Saturday.


Hope to see you riding that new Kick-A$$ Cervelo


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Nah, sticking with the good 'ol Gunnar.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in! and looking forward to meeting you all - remember to bring some spare cable to tow me up the hills!


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm new to the forum (although I don't know why, I've been on ridemonkey and MTBR in the past) and I'm a strong possibility. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon and will post if I'm officially going or not. I'll be on the DBR Podium 5 if I can make it. 

I'll need to knock the dust off the bike and legs, I haven't been on the bike for almost 2 weeks!

Tom


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*I'm Planning on Riding Saturday*



ChilliConCarnage said:


> The weather report says a sunny 72°!!!


The Park & Ride on Bellevue Way is only a five minute ride from where I live. Chilli - Are you still planning on meeting there around 8:00 - 8:15am?

Bryan


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

@ B2, Chilli and I will be at the Park&Ride between 8-8:15am on Saturday.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

monkeybullit said:


> I'm new to the forum (although I don't know why, I've been on ridemonkey and MTBR in the past) and I'm a strong possibility. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon and will post if I'm officially going or not. I'll be on the DBR Podium 5 if I can make it.
> 
> I'll need to knock the dust off the bike and legs, I haven't been on the bike for almost 2 weeks!
> 
> Tom


Tom, hope to see you there, it should be a fun ride


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Aregentius cancelled? The man, the legend? Who's going to lead us up Cougar? Sure as hell not me.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I hear Chilli's got the legs


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

at 9am, it will probably still be about 50 degrees.

for those of us riding to the start point, it will probably start in the low to mid 40s... will probably be overdressed by about noon...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

s2ktaxi - leg warmers - take em off when you get warmed up!



IcemanYQQ said:


> I hear Chilli's got the legs


Yes, I have the legs... of a 9-year old school girl.

And yes - we're starting a caravan at the Bellevue Way Park and ride that leaves at about 8:15am. That should give us plenty of time to go the 8-10 miles to Issaquah.

See you all there!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Myabe next time. We installed a new fence this summer and my wife wants me to get it stained before the rain really sets in next month. I am going on the local ride Saturday AM and then busy staining the rest of the day.

Enjoy the ride. I hope there will be one again sometime.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Whatev, I'm just making excuses so I don't get shelled.
--

Seriously, have fun out there, it looks like the weather will be awesome! I'm gonna try and get a ride in later in teh day, but it'll have to be after 2 or 3 when my meeting gets out.  Lamesauce, eh?

But still, hopefully we all can make some good connections for riding in the future. We'll all need some extra motivation to get out there when it's soaking down in the near future, eh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope you all have fun, enjoy yourselves. I'll be at the next one.

Just finished pulling the carpet and underlay out of the family room. Staples next.

Go for a ride in the AM then start moving furniture I guess.

D*mn.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I made it to Bellevue, although I may have to take away my wife's credit cards. You should have seen her face light up when she saw all the shopping.

Is the Park&Ride on Bellevue Way north of the I-90? Is it on the West or East side of Bellevue Way.

See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Is the Park&Ride on Bellevue Way north of the I-90? Is it on the West or East side of Bellevue Way.
> See ya all tomorrow.


The Park-n-Ride is on the East side of Bellevue Way, just North of I-90. In fact, if you stayed on Bellevue Way, it merges on to I-90.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Bellevue Way P&R*



IcemanYQQ said:


> Is the Park&Ride on Bellevue Way north of the I-90? Is it on the West or East side of Bellevue Way.
> 
> See ya all tomorrow.


Iceman - Bellevue Wy Park and Ride is north of I-90 about a 1/4 mile and on the east side of the road. If you're coming from downtown Bellevue it's the second light after the one at Bellevue Way and 108th Ave SE (Chevron Station) as you're headed south.

See you tomorrow,
B2


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

borregokid said:


> I am definitely in and will have a car with a rack in case anyone needs a ride back home. Hope the weather holds.


I'm going to take you up on the car ride home offer!

As for the weather - supposed to be 73° today and a very hot 78° tomorrow. I think I kind of like this whole global warming thing!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome ride today, it was great to meet all of you. Looking forward to seeing some of the pictures. For those of you who missed, it was a great ride with some good climbing, and an excellent post ride meal.

For those who are interested, I won the bike on ebay


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

IcemanYQQ said:


> For those who are interested, I won the bike on ebay


nice!

Agree that it was a good day, sorry I had to bail on the eats. I'll post up some pix when I get a chance...


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Crank Bolt Update*



IcemanYQQ said:


> Awesome ride today, it was great to meet all of you. Looking forward to seeing some of the pictures. For those of you who missed, it was a great ride with some good climbing, and an excellent post ride meal.
> 
> For those who are interested, I won the bike on ebay


I wish I was able to tag along, but then it's not like I had a choice. For those of you that didn't get a good look, photos attached of the crank bolt with sheared off head. The round thing that looks like a washer in the part of the bolt head that sheared off.

I actually got a really good 50 miler in today (albeit solo) after I remembered the little bike shop on Front Street in downtown Issaquah. I limped over there and found an ISIS crank bolt for $5, which they installed for no charge and I was off and running (riding).

It was great meeting you all. Maybe I can actually ride with you next time! Congrats on your new S-Works Iceman.

Bryan


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Bryan, glad to hear you were able to get back on the road. We had another mechanical not long after yours, believe it or not, another crank. I've never heard of two cranks coming off in the same ride.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

It must have been this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Specialize...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Congrats!


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

I fell out at about the 7 mile mark. My non-drive side crank just came off! I was having problems getting into the big ring, but I guess I know why now.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey nice meeting you all. Next time I'll ride. ;-) 

That's pretty random getting two big mechanicals on the same day. Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> It must have been this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Specialize...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Congrats!


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Yup, that's the one.


Congrats Allan! Now you'll be even faster next time! That's a very nice bike. Enjoy!

Great meeting all of you on the ride. Have to work on my hills quite a bit more to keep up (or bring bungie cords next time)


----------

